# Update on the wood I was giving away



## Arlin Eastman (May 23, 2015)

I just thought I would let the guys know that asked for wood. I finally this coming week will be cutting up the wood individuals asked for which will take me a week to do.
Then it will take me several days to get the boxes and all boxed up. Then whenever my wife makes it to town to mail them.

Just thought everyone should know.

Arlin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arlin Eastman (Jun 12, 2015)

Well Sorry I have not been cutting up wood until today. I have been at the Dr. and hospital way to much lately.
I was also told that June 9th I am a Grandpa again of a little princess.

Arlin

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 12, 2015)

Arlin Eastman said:


> Well Sorry I have not been cutting up wood until today. I have been at the Dr. and hospital way to much lately.
> I was also told that June 9th I am a Grandpa again of a little princess.
> 
> Arlin


Congratulations Grandpa!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2015)

Congrats Pepere! Granpa! Grampy! Popop!


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 12, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Tony (Jun 13, 2015)

Congratulations!!! Tony

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## TheWoodWizard (Jun 29, 2015)

Man, Arlin...I know you're swamped with everything. I wish I lived close enough to come trade hard work for one of them slabs you mentioned. If you still need pen kits, pm me your adress and ill get some sent your way


----------

